# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  الأدوات التي تعين الفعل المضارع للحال أو الاستقبال .

## أبو عمر المختار

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أحبتي لا أخفيك فرحي الشديد بهذا المتدى المبارك, الذي نهلت منه, ونعلتُ , واللهَ تعالى أسأل أن يثيب القائمين عليه بما هو أهله, وأن يجمع كلمتنا على ما يحب ويرضى .

وبعد : 
فهذه أول مشاركة لي أحب أن تقوموا عوجي, وأن تعيروا مشاركتي سياط النقد حتى يشتد عودي, ويقوى عمودي . 

الفعل المضارع عند التجرد عن القرينة يكون محتملا للحال والاستقبال, ويتعين للاستقبال إذا دخلت عليه: 

 السين, أو سوف, أو لا النافية, أو أدوات الشرط, أو أدوات النصب, أو أدوات الترجي, أو لو المصدرية .

 ويتعين للحال إذا اقترن بنحو : الآن, أو الساعة, أو آنفا, أو بلام الابتداء, أو بالنفي, أو ليس, أو ما .

----------


## أبوخالد عبدالله

وبعضهم يرى أنه عند تجرده عن القرينة يحمل على الحال
وهو في المستقبل كالمجاز لا يحمل عليه إلا بقرينة

والجمهور يجعلونه من قبيل المشترك بين الحال والمستقبل

----------


## أبو عمر المختار

أحسن الله إليك .
هلا أكرمتنا بأمثلة صحيحة للقرائن التي نقلتها ؟

----------


## أبوخالد عبدالله

السين وسوف والنواصب ونحوها مما ذكر

----------

